# Drying Rack for shakes



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We are starting another one of those jobs. Spray and back brush 50+ boxes of shakes both sides.

Last time we had the basement of an 8k sqft home to use, we could spray and stack 3-4 boxes of sprayed, we used ladders for the drying racks. This time we have an oversized 2 bay garage. The garage ceiling height is about 12'.

Has anyone else found or made a drying rack for shakes? I'm thinking strapping but chances of getting a bunch of nice straight ones is impossible. I was thinking maybe a PVC pipe rack also.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Ugh... the thought of doing something like painting 50 boxes of shakes gives me the shakes.

Rent a shop space for this type of work. With the jobs you are doing and the high end money you are making, you should certainly be able to afford it.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

*Drying racks for dipped cedar shakes*

I did a huge one in Eugene many years back. We used 550 paracord and clothes pins. You can get creative and set the lines of cord up on pulleys if you want, (we didn't). If you've never used 550 paracord, get some, and next time you have to re-string a pressure-washer or lawn mower starter cord, it will likely be your last time. 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwju6abt58_SAhVDMGMKHeQaAAcQFghCMAE&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FBlack-Parachute-Paracord-Military-Specification%2Fdp%2FB002HJ1CK4&usg=AFQjCNHjWvHxT3VyoUkAEX9Xq2xDxWBQig&sig2=8Vl6xD8lboqm2sSeB6sANQ


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

RH said:


> Ugh... the thought of doing something like painting 50 boxes of shakes gives me the shakes.
> 
> Rent a shop space for this type of work. With the jobs you are doing and the high end money you are making, you should certainly be able to afford it.


It's not so much being able to afford it but use it enough to justify to added cost. Most of the time we can spray onsite pretty easy. 25 doors are much easier to set up and spray than 50 boxes of shakes. 

My brother is buying the building he rents for his window tinting business by next winter, we have been talking about splitting it. 4 big repair shop sized bays. This is what we are shooting for. So for now we have to hold off on spending for a shop.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I did a huge one in Eugene many years back. We used 550 paracord and clothes pins. You can get creative and set the lines of cord up on pulleys if you want, (we didn't). If you've never used 550 paracord, get some, and next time you have to re-string a pressure-washer or lawn mower starter cord, it will likely be your last time.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwju6abt58_SAhVDMGMKHeQaAAcQFghCMAE&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FBlack-Parachute-Paracord-Military-Specification%2Fdp%2FB002HJ1CK4&usg=AFQjCNHjWvHxT3VyoUkAEX9Xq2xDxWBQig&sig2=8Vl6xD8lboqm2sSeB6sANQ


I kind of thought about using some sort of rope. I would have to find a way of securing it without drilling into the walls.

I'm hitting the big box stores shortly and grabbing some 1/2 pvc and 2" pvc. See what my lack of building skills comes up with. Heck I may even have a money maker here. LOl I wish.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Here's a setup we use. Holds plenty in a fairly compact space. It's 2x4s, 16 gauge fencing wire and binder clips.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> I kind of thought about using some sort of rope. I would have to find a way of securing it without drilling into the walls.
> 
> I'm hitting the big box stores shortly and grabbing some 1/2 pvc and 2" pvc. See what my lack of building skills comes up with. Heck I may even have a money maker here. LOl I wish.


I'd worry about pvc breaking. The weight adds up quick.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have used office bind clips on no-strech super line fishing line run through baker scaffold frames, but there was enough stretch that the line would sag a bit still and then the clips would slide together creating enough force that some clips would release the shake. PRC's setup looks great.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PRC said:


> Here's a setup we use. Holds plenty in a fairly compact space. It's 2x4s, 16 gauge fencing wire and binder clips.


Nice. This is what I was looking for. 

Couple questions if you don't mind PRC.

What are binder clips?

How tall is the set up?

Do the big box stores sell 16 gauge wire?

Is this setup free standing or secured to the wall? We can't make any holes in the walls.

I want to make it portable plus cheap enough so if we only use it once or twice it's not a whole lot of money sitting.

I was thinking metal shelving and 2x3's but after pricing it it's well over $300 for what I'm thinking for a set up.

Your setup I can make 3-4 and that would be plenty plus I can make a few rows.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PRC said:


> I'd worry about pvc breaking. The weight adds up quick.


I was just at HD and looked at the PCV, 1/2 to flexible, 3/4 was better.

We already have 16 pieces of 2" PVC left from a spray booth we made for spraying doors outside. That's why I was thinking more PVC but your other raack is much better.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> Nice. This is what I was looking for.
> 
> Couple questions if you don't mind PRC.
> 
> ...


When i am at the office later today I will layout the build for you.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Here's a crude drawing







*This shows a wood center support which was not in the original picture I sent, that one was wire and judged to be too weak. It also has diagonal leg braces now so it doesn't sway. The leg length is 4' (forgot to note it).*

The top and bottom sandwich the uprights with (2)3" deck screws at each joint. I like coated deck screws because they run in so much easier then drywall screws and star drive doesn't strip as easy, making them reusable.
Top right detail shows the ends have an 1/8" hole drilled for the wire to runs through and a screw 2" below each hole for the wire to be wrapped around. Screws are run in to an 1/2" exposure. Wrap the wire 3 times around each screw. Draw the wire tightly and then wrap the wire on the opposite screw the same way.
The bottom detail show how the center support is cut 1" deep on a 10 deg. angle (open upwards, of course) for the wire to rest in. This makes it so you can disassemble it properly as you see in a pic below.









Here are the binder clips still on the wire. If you were to only drill a hole in the center support as opposed to saw cut then when you disassemble it you have to remove half the clips to get the wire out.
There is 60 clips on each wire, 30 on either side of the center. With 4 wires on each they hold 240 shakes or approx. 3 bundles per rack.








Wires in storage.

When loading it we start at the top placing shakes randomly along the whole top wire until loaded. If you go left to right then sag will cause them to slide together and make it difficult to load. 
The clips don't like to hold as well to wet paint so staying an inch down from the top is good. (Even with a large 8" exposure on the install with an 18" shake this unpainted area has double coverage and should never see weather.)

Here's the wire and I get it from a farm store or true value in my area.









Materials to build 1 rack:
(2) 2x4x10
(5) 2x4x8
240 binder clips
48' 17 gauge fencing wire
(20) 3" deck screws
(8) 2" deck screws

Buy the clips in bulk or they get expensive. 

Initial build took 2 guys 1.5 hrs. to build this. Subsequent setup takes 1 guy 30 minutes. All the time is in stringing the clips initally.

I think that does it. Glad to answer questions if I forgot anything.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

So I get to this job site this morning and went in around 6:30. After them calling us a week ago you would have thought they would have had the garage sort of cleaned out. 4 hours later I was able to lay a tarp on the floor. 3 hours to get the rest of the place plastic set up and plastice hung on ceiling and walls. The other trades there had no idea we were coming and taking over the garage. Some were there just to finish their work in the garage. Sometimes being the painter for the right GC is awesome. They told everyone we have priority over anyone else power wise and heat wise and no going into the garage period.

When we finished the first round of 50 boxes last winter we had 4 gallons of each line we needed and asked them to leave these either in the basement or at the company office. Someone stored half of them outside and the other half scattered around the house (8k sqft, 4 floors to check). Opened one of the cans that was left outside and sure enough it froze and thawed a few times, the ones left outside we have to mix with the others. So no spraying today. I have all fresh stains and will get a jump on it tomorrow by 5am and go til 5pm. I estimated around 21 (8hr) days due to doing these before and lack of drying space. I hope we bust it out faster so going to be long nights.

We ended up pretty much using the same setup we did last time. A bunch of ladders to lay the shakes out on to dry.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PRC said:


> Here's a crude drawing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am going to build this setup. We were asked if we would do this for a different job they have coming up, spray and back brush the shakes. If we get that one it is close to 100 boxes of shakes it will then be time to rent a shop for a year until I buy an old repair garage/building with my brother.


----------

